# Melafix



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm getting pretty desperate here. Vulcan has had a fungal infection for about 4 weeks now, and he's also battling fin rot. Salt baths are doing squat for him. The only type of medication I have is Melafix, and my parents won't let me buy anything else. I've heard Melafix is bad for bettas, but I have nothing else. Should I use it, or just keep with salt baths? If I should use it, how much? I've heard it's much stronger than other medications, and thus more dangerous to use. Help me ): Vulcan isn't doing so well these days.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just water it down and make bettafix 

Hope he gets better!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope Vulcan gets better soon!!! If you can get meds, Jungle Fungus Eliminator is a good medicine!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with MrVampire. Water it down or just use half a dosage.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

My double tail wont regrow his fin... i gave salt baths, i gave it melafix.... nothing works. He isnt getting any worse, but no better  

GOod lukc with Vulcan, i love that fish! so pretty.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

